# What vitamin(s) should I take to promote healthy hair and growth?



## mandilly (Aug 10, 2008)

I've started a new diet recently, and I'm concerned about my hair. Granted, there has been NO change in my hair since starting, however my hair is always a big concern of mine.




Therefore, I want to take proper measures to help insure that during my bodily changes regarding my change in diet, that my hair does not suffer. Therefore, I want to take supplements to help promote healthy, strong hair just in case--not to mention it's good to do in general.

Now, I've been googling various sites about what vitamins, minerals, etc. I should take, but they are listing a whole list of things that I should be taking, and dosages. I'm just wondering if any of these vitamins can be found in a single pill, or two, instead of having to buy multiple vitamin types. In short, I'm looking to consolidate the amount of pills.

Any suggestions? What do you girls take? Should I just purchase all of the recommended vitamins separately and make due?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 10, 2008)

For me, prenatal vitamins worked wonders. I was also pregnant, but I don't see why you can't take them when you're not pregnant. Otherwise, I've heard Vitamin E.


----------



## XkrissyX (Aug 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For me, prenatal vitamins worked wonders. I was also pregnant, but I don't see why you can't take them when you're not pregnant. Otherwise, I've heard Vitamin E. 
I agree.

When I was pregnant..my hair was healthy and long..i liked it..must be my hormones and/or prenatal vitamins.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 10, 2008)

I suffered from a major hairloss and what helped me was Omega 3-6-9 and a B-vitamin product.


----------



## Bee Luscious (Aug 10, 2008)

The following 3 products is ALL you need for guranteed great hair.

Brewers Yeast Tablets take 2500 mg daily through out the day

Biotin 2000 mg daily

Fresh Royal Jelly 1-2 doses daily make sure it the fresh that has to be refrigerated the capsules do not work.


----------



## pure25honey (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep, I take prenatals and I think they work.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 10, 2008)

Since hair loss can be caused by an iron deficiency I think taking a prenatal is a superb idea.

You can always check out the micronutrients that the prental vities contain to get an idea of what kind of stuff they're packing.


----------



## mandilly (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you, ladies, for the wonderful responses.



I will definitely be taking a look into all of these suggestions.


----------



## BellaBee (Aug 10, 2008)

Loads!

Vitamin B Complex, essential fatty acids (omegas 3 &amp; 6), Vit K, Vit D, Vit E. Basically a healthy, balanced diet


----------



## monniej (Aug 11, 2008)

i like gnc hair, skin and nail formula. it's a multi vitamin with extra biotin.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 11, 2008)

check the stores, usually blends are made for hair and nails. definitely omega, and borrachio oil (max 2g per day).


----------



## peachface (Aug 11, 2008)

Take folic acid supplements. Prenatal vitamins actually contain more folic acid than regular vitamin because folic acid actually helps the cell productions. This also helps to grow healthy hair and nail...


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 13, 2008)

hmm i wanna try prenatal vitamins now!


----------



## reemoo (Aug 14, 2008)

by prenatal vitamins u meen folic acid and iron supplements???


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reemoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif by prenatal vitamins u meen folic acid and iron supplements??? Actual vitamin formulated to support the nutritional needs of pregnant and lactating women (typically much higher percentages of what you would find in a multi vitamin and very high in folic acid):GNC - GNC Women's Prenatal


----------

